# Dont chew ! how chewing destroyed my face (zygos)



## CursedOne (Jan 31, 2021)

I have to admit, that I fell for the chewing meme.
I know that Im not a great looking guy anyway, but one of my few good feautures is my good and very wide kiryu kazuma tier zygos. They may be lowset but better than having not any zygos at all. Even when I was fat, I had visible zygos since they are very wide. Some people messaged me and told me I have moonlike zygos, like asian people.
As I started chewing I noticed that my zygos werent visible anymore or atleast not as visible anymore as they used to be.
I lost one of last things that saved me. Im such an idiot for destroying my mogtier zygos.
*If you dont know about incisions, dont start chewing.*
Im currently doing botox for the masster muscles. I did one botox session 3 months ago, next one is tomorrow.
Im afraid that my zygos will never be as projected as they were.
In addition to that, chewing doesnt only effect the masster muscles but other muscles too depending on how you chew.
I chewed with a "closed mouth" and only with the 1 molar I guess. I did chewig with 3 pieces of falim gum at each side for like 1 hours and I did that 1-2 times a week. I did that for like half a year I guess. But I didnt do it consistently.
Im not sure which other muscles were effected.
I dont think the temporalis muscle was effected tbh. My upper head looks as normal as ever.

*Please answer me this:*
1. Will botox be enough to undo the effect of chewing?,
2. Will my zygos be like it was before chewing?
3. Could other regions be affected?

I dont have good pictures on my pc, I tried to give you the best pics I could:
As references, I will give you pictures of when I was normal weight and when I was fat with different angles BEFORE I started chewing:
btw. some pics are edited in a sense where I morphed the hairline or removed the scar on my eyebrow, but I didint touch anything other than that. I dont even have some of the original pics on my computer.

*When I was normal weight:*











When I was fat











This is me last year, 3 weeks after Rhino, I was like 83 kg there, so a bit overweight, after I had chewed for a long time. As you can see my zygos arent as visible anymore despite Im much much leaner than in the pictures above. btw. I leanmaxxed till 74kg now. I dont have any new photo.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I have to admit, that I fell for the chewing meme.
> I know that Im not a great looking guy anyway, but one of my few good feautures is my good and very wide kiryu kazuma tier zygos. They may be lowset but better than having not any zygos at all. Even when I was fat, I had visible zygos since they are very wide. Some people messaged me and told me I have moonlike zygos, like asian people.
> As I started chewing I noticed that my zygos werent visible anymore or atleast not as visible anymore as they used to be.
> I lost one of last things that saved me. Im such an idiot for destroying my mogtier zygos.
> ...


Just stop chewing hard gum and your masseters will atrophy over time. Botox is for those who genetically build large masseter muscles no matter what or have a grinding problem when they sleep so they unintentionally train their masseters. But yeah, I still think chewing holds some value, just dont let it exceed your zygos.


----------



## CursedOne (Jan 31, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> Just stop chewing hard gum and your masseters will atrophy over time. Botox is for those who genetically build large masseter muscles no matter what or have a grinding problem when they sleep so they unintentionally train their masseters. But yeah, I still think chewing holds some value, just dont let it exceed your zygos.


Sorry, but I think it completly ruined me since my zygos where one of the few good things that I had.
I will try to set my masseters to zero as much as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Sorry, but I think it completly ruined me since my zygos where one of the few good things that I had.
> I will try to set my masseters to zero as much as possible.


And then you turn out like this


----------



## betamanlet (Jan 31, 2021)

Are you relying on pictures or mirror in gauging your changes? The pictures have slightly different angles and focal lengths, which may end up distorting the minute details of your face.





So during mastication you think you engaged the masseters more than the temporalii? The coronoidal part of the temporalis lies under the zygomatic arch, which could partly influence the prominence of the cheekbones. In any case, like the above poster said, first take a break from chewing and see how the situation will evolve.


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Jan 31, 2021)

Not a word OP


----------



## CursedOne (Jan 31, 2021)

betamanlet said:


> Are you relying on pictures or mirror in gauging your changes? The pictures have slightly different angles and focal lengths, which may end up distorting the minute details of your face.
> View attachment 957398
> 
> 
> So during mastication you think you engaged the masseters more than the temporalii? The coronoidal part of the temporalis lies under the zygomatic arch, which could partly influence the prominence of the cheekbones. In any case, like the above poster said, first take a break from chewing and see how the situation will evolve.


First of all, nice animation you made, how did you do that? lol.
Its not that when I leave my masseters alone everything will be normal, muscles only weaken when theyare not used. but just by eating which you have to do all day, masseters will be normal.
SO I have to for botox.


Iswhatitis19 said:


> Not a word OP


Why?


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Jan 31, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> First of all, nice animation you made, how did you do that? lol.
> Its not that when I leave my masseters alone everything will be normal, muscles only weaken when theyare not used. but just by eating which you have to do all day, masseters will be normal.
> SO I have to for botox.
> 
> Why?


Your zygos will return to their natural state once your masseters atrophy, I see threads like this a few times and within a month the poster is fine again.


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 31, 2021)

Don‘t do botox. I did it for 1 1/2 years and got iatrogenic botulism poisoning the last time. I‘m still suffering 6 weeks later. Stop chewing if you don‘t like it but do not get botox.


----------



## herring (Jan 31, 2021)

you have shit masseter insertions.

and even with good insertions, you will always loose some hollow cheeks in exchange for a better gonial angle, it's worth it imo


----------



## CursedOne (Jan 31, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> Don‘t do botox. I did it for 1 1/2 years and got iatrogenic botulism poisoning the last time. I‘m still suffering 6 weeks later. Stop chewing if you don‘t like it but do not get botox.


What are the effects?


----------



## betamanlet (Jan 31, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> First of all, nice animation you made, how did you do that? lol.


I just quickly superimposed them in Photoshop as separate layers then used GifCam to snapshot each layer and turn them into a loop.


CursedOne said:


> Its not that when I leave my masseters alone everything will be normal, muscles only weaken when theyare not used. but just by eating which you have to do all day, masseters will be normal.


Reducing workload will lead to a reduction in size too. In this case the atrophy will not be as fast as it would be with complete absence of use, but it will happen. In practice that would mean chewing with as little force as you need to.


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 31, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> What are the effects?


Paralyzed diaphragm, shortness of breath, systemic muscle atrophy and weakness, walking difficulties, blurry vision, orthostatic problems, skin atrophy, loss of appetite, slurred speech, cognitive problems, cold extremities, hypersensitivity to things, Terry‘s nails and many more. You don‘t want to experience this


----------



## CursedOne (Jan 31, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> Paralyzed diaphragm, shortness of breath, systemic muscle atrophy and weakness, walking difficulties, blurry vision, orthostatic problems, skin atrophy, loss of appetite, slurred speech, cognitive problems, cold extremities, hypersensitivity to things, Terry‘s nails and many more. You don‘t want to experience this


By your name, you are german I guess. How many botox sessions did you had?


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Jan 31, 2021)

@retard what do you think went wrong ?


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 31, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> By your name, you are german I guess. How many botox sessions did you had?


4 or 5


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 31, 2021)

You're just ugly
chewing works for many people


----------



## Bitch (Jan 31, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> You're just ugly
> chewing works for many people


Chewing worked pretty well for me ngl.


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 31, 2021)

I never had zygos so I don’t really have anything to lose by chewing


----------



## CursedOne (Jan 31, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> You're just ugly
> chewing works for many people


"uhuhu chewing worked for many people" nice argument.
And you idiot dont thing there is something called incisions, dont you?


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 31, 2021)

My experience has been opposite but my face shape is closer to pitts so chewing clgave me wide jaw my jaw is pretty much hollow now in most lighting's from certain angles


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> "uhuhu chewing worked for many people" nice argument.
> And you idiot dont thing there is something called incisions, dont you?


What are incisions?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 31, 2021)

you are just fat right now tbh

lose bloat and bodyfat and check the difference


----------



## CursedOne (Jan 31, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> you are just fat right now tbh
> 
> lose bloat and bodyfat and check the difference


I think you missed the point. btw. when I left this forum I was 83-84kg, now Im 74kg. I lost like 10 kilos from july on and I will lean down till I will be 70kg.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 31, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I think you missed the point. btw. when I left this forum I was 83-84kg, now Im 74kg. I lost like 10 kilos from july on and I will lean down till I will be 70kg.


you say chewing made you look worse

your old fat pics before chewing look literally the same as your „newer“ pic after rhino

can‘t even make out bigger masseters lol

hm kg were you in the first 2 pics? only minimal more zygo show and could be all due to lighting


----------



## datboijj (Jan 31, 2021)

I feel bad for chewers


----------



## CursedOne (Jan 31, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> you say chewing made you look worse
> 
> your old fat pics before chewing look literally the same as your „newer“ pic after rhino
> 
> can‘t even make out bigger masseters lol


Yeah, thats the exact point.
Btw. i wrote that the "newer pic" was when I was 84-84kg, but I look leaner at the pic where I said I look fat despite weighting more. chewing = bloating


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 31, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Yeah, thats the exact point.
> Btw. i wrote that the "newer pic" was when I was 84-84kg, but I look leaner at the pic where I said I look fat despite weighting more. chewing = bloating


makes no sense, take a picture with similar lighting and leaned down or shut up


----------



## CursedOne (Jan 31, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> makes no sense, take a picture with similar lighting and leaned down or shut up


I think you are not reading correctly.
What I wanted to proof is that chewing makes, at least some people, bloated.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 31, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I think you are not reading correctly.
> What I wanted to proof is that chewing makes, at least some people, bloated.


you're still significantly fatter in the "newer" pic than you were in the first 2 "slim" pictures and "you fat before chewing" looks the same as you now after chewing.

and full front lighting like for as passport picture (like your newest one) could hide your zygos, since all other 4 pics have the light coming from the top

it's just very bad comparison pictures to make such a strong claim


----------



## Soalian (Jan 31, 2021)

Depends on whether your cheekbones and zygos are like pic on the left, or on the right:


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jan 31, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I have to admit, that I fell for the chewing meme.
> I know that Im not a great looking guy anyway, but one of my few good feautures is my good and very wide kiryu kazuma tier zygos. They may be lowset but better than having not any zygos at all. Even when I was fat, I had visible zygos since they are very wide. Some people messaged me and told me I have moonlike zygos, like asian people.
> As I started chewing I noticed that my zygos werent visible anymore or atleast not as visible anymore as they used to be.
> I lost one of last things that saved me. Im such an idiot for destroying my mogtier zygos.
> ...


time to *bonesmash *then, shiit man


----------



## hairyballscel (Feb 1, 2021)

op chewing did not make ur zygos worse at all


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 1, 2021)

Just had another botox session today.
She only made one incision on each side. Last time she made 3 incisions on each side.
Paid 189€ for it. Hopefully my cheekbones will be more visible.


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 1, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> op chewing did not make ur zygos worse at all


Of course it did.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 1, 2021)

prove that you are lean, i don't believe you are at all


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 1, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> prove that you are lean, i don't believe you are at all


I never said im completly lean now, But im now 74kg at 5'10, and in addition to that I have a very muscular lower body due to football. I should be normal weight for my height.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 1, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I never said im completly lean now, But im now 74kg at 5'10, and in addition to that I have a very muscular lower body due to football. I should be normal weight for my height.


*mental gymnastics lmfao

idgaf about your random excuses, you can't pass judgement on muscle hypertrophy (which is what chewing causes) when you are not LEAN meaning at LEAST sub 15% bodyfat.

This is common sense jfl. Even with the gym, you can't judge your physique after completing a 4000kcal dirty bulk.

You are fat. You should come to terms with this, get off your ass & do smth about it.*


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 1, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> *mental gymnastics lmfao
> 
> idgaf about your random excuses, you can't pass judgement on muscle hypertrophy (which is what chewing causes) when you are not LEAN meaning at LEAST sub 15% bodyfat.
> 
> ...


calling a 5'10 ft sturdy guy at 74kg fat. get cucked


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 1, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> calling a 5'10 ft sturdy guy at 74kg fat. get cucked


----------



## betamanlet (Feb 1, 2021)

@CursedOne What's your occlusion like? Do you have overbite/deepbite?


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 1, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> View attachment 958742
> View attachment 958742
> View attachment 958742
> View attachment 958742
> ...


This pic was when I was 84kg not when I was 74kg. I posted the pic last year, you can look up the topics. you are such an idiot. you dont even read at all. I said I dont have pictures right now with my new weight. I clearly stated that the pic is some weeks after my rhino LAST YEAR.


----------



## lasthope (Feb 1, 2021)

Pls update 
I want Botox for masseter too since I have also shit insertion


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 1, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I have to admit, that I fell for the chewing meme.
> I know that Im not a great looking guy anyway, but one of my few good feautures is my good and very wide kiryu kazuma tier zygos. They may be lowset but better than having not any zygos at all. Even when I was fat, I had visible zygos since they are very wide. Some people messaged me and told me I have moonlike zygos, like asian people.
> As I started chewing I noticed that my zygos werent visible anymore or atleast not as visible anymore as they used to be.
> I lost one of last things that saved me. Im such an idiot for destroying my mogtier zygos.
> ...


Honestly cope. I chew 8 falim gum for 3-4 hours a day since may and I don't have the best masseter insertions. (I did it for muh puberty chew and youll get bone growth theorem, and i got some but i wager most of it is from puberty) Results? Once I stopped chewing my masseters atrophied to how they were before in a month. So no, chewing does not ruin your zygos nor face.


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Feb 1, 2021)

Massive cope. You just have shit insertions. Chewing ascended me.


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 1, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Pls update
> I want Botox for masseter too since I have also shit insertion


the thing is I want to update, but I want to get the exact same photo done, the guy who madeth is is professional photographer. its closed because of the lockdown. I need to wait for him to reopen. I want the picture to be as much unfrauded as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 1, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I think you missed the point. btw. when I left this forum I was 83-84kg, now Im 74kg. I lost like 10 kilos from july on and I will lean down till I will be 70kg.


i am ~6'0 70kg and skinnyfat, just accept you have shitty muscle genetics


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 1, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> i am ~6'0 70kg and skinnyfat, just accept you have shitty muscle genetics


Yes, I even said it on my own that I have shit masseter incisions.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 1, 2021)

looktheorist said:


> Massive cope. You just have shit insertions. Chewing ascended me.


Are mine decent?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 1, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Yes, I even said it on my own that I have shit masseter incisions.


no i meant that you can still be fat at 70kg 5'10 if you dont have much muscle
you need to leanmax


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Feb 1, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> Are mine decent?


idk, need to see before and after masseter hypertrophy.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 1, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> Are mine decent?


brb using imagination


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 1, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> i am ~6'0 70kg and skinnyfat, just accept you have shitty muscle genetics


You are 60-70kg at 182cm? is this a joke or what? my mother said to me dont lower your bf, you are normal weight anyway.
For me 70kg is ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 1, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> brb using imagination


i was asking him br0 but ill find some pics i u want.


looktheorist said:


> idk, need to see before and after masseter hypertrophy.


i always had genetically big masseters i guess, never chewed just for masseter hypertrophy


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 1, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> no i meant that you can still be fat at 70kg 5'10 if you dont have much muscle
> you need to leanmax


Iam sturdily built, I have huge leg muscles over years of football playing. I think I will look comical at 60kg. 70kg or death from now on.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 1, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> You are 60-70kg at 182cm? is this a joke or what? my mother said to me dont lower your bf, you are normal weight anyway.
> For me 70kg is ideal.


normal "weight" is cope, check your body fat %
i am 23% bf at 70kg at 182 cm 
you can still be fat at your weight at 5'10


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 1, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Iam sturdily built, I have huge leg muscles over years of football playing. I think I will look comical at 60kg. 70kg or death from now on.


whats ur bf%? do you have visible abs?


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Feb 1, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> i was asking him br0 but ill find some pics i u want.
> 
> i always had genetically big masseters i guess, never chewed just for masseter hypertrophy


your lower third looks really good. if youve always been like that means you have chad jaw genetics.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 1, 2021)

looktheorist said:


> your lower third looks really good. if youve always been like that means you have chad jaw genetics.


they're not chad tbh. i have an overbite of 7mm but 0 medical issues so either my width makes up for it or my ortho is retarded. my biggest issue is chin


----------



## Lmao (Feb 2, 2021)

datboijj said:


> I feel bad for chewers


wdym?


----------



## datboijj (Feb 2, 2021)

Lmao said:


> wdym?


uhhh nvm


----------



## Lmao (Feb 2, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> Honestly cope. I chew 8 falim gum for 3-4 hours a day since may and I don't have the best masseter insertions. (I did it for muh puberty chew and youll get bone growth theorem, and i got some but i wager most of it is from puberty) Results? Once I stopped chewing my masseters atrophied to how they were before in a month. So no, chewing does not ruin your zygos nor face.


There is literally almost 0 variances in masseter insertions.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 2, 2021)

Lmao said:


> There is literally almost 0 variances in masseter insertions.


wrong


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Feb 6, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> wrong


explain so if you have shit inserts you can destroy ur zygos??


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 6, 2021)

GarouTheIncel said:


> explain so if you have shit inserts you can destroy ur zygos??


it wont destroy them but itll make you look bloated


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 6, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Will botox be enough to undo the effect of chewing


yes


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 6, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Depends on whether your cheekbones and zygos are like pic on the left, or on the right:
> 
> View attachment 957551


i have the cheekbones on the right is that bad?


----------



## Soalian (Feb 7, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> i have the cheekbones on the right is that bad?


There's no bad or good per se, your cheekbones positioning in relation to your zygos, will tell you what strategy you must pursue, in order to get hollow cheeks.

Basically, either focus massively on building large masseters, or focus on zygos, for the two types of hollow cheeks outlined above.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 22, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> i have the cheekbones on the right is that bad?


Hey, did you actually understand how the cheekbones structure plays into how chewing must be done? What difference does it make?


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 23, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Hey, did you actually understand how the cheekbones structure plays into how chewing must be done? What difference does it make?


well I know for a fact your jaw needs to be much more narrow then your cheekbones because if you chew to the point your masseters are wider then your cheekbones you'll look like a bloated chipmunk


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 23, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Depends on whether your cheekbones and zygos are like pic on the left, or on the right:
> 
> View attachment 957551





Uglyandfat said:


> well I know for a fact your jaw needs to be much more narrow then your cheekbones because if you chew to the point your masseters are wider then your cheekbones you'll look like a bloated chipmunk



How does that picture affect your strategy though?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Mar 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I have to admit, that I fell for the chewing meme.
> I know that Im not a great looking guy anyway, but one of my few good feautures is my good and very wide kiryu kazuma tier zygos. They may be lowset but better than having not any zygos at all. Even when I was fat, I had visible zygos since they are very wide. Some people messaged me and told me I have moonlike zygos, like asian people.
> As I started chewing I noticed that my zygos werent visible anymore or atleast not as visible anymore as they used to be.
> I lost one of last things that saved me. Im such an idiot for destroying my mogtier zygos.
> ...



JFL





This is just muscular hypertrophy period, chewing is positive for bone density and remodeling

Keep Coping


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Mar 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I have to admit, that I fell for the chewing meme.
> I know that Im not a great looking guy anyway, but one of my few good feautures is my good and very wide kiryu kazuma tier zygos. They may be lowset but better than having not any zygos at all. Even when I was fat, I had visible zygos since they are very wide. Some people messaged me and told me I have moonlike zygos, like asian people.
> As I started chewing I noticed that my zygos werent visible anymore or atleast not as visible anymore as they used to be.
> I lost one of last things that saved me. Im such an idiot for destroying my mogtier zygos.
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cigarette (Mar 24, 2021)

you ate too much you got fat lol


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 24, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> How does that picture affect your strategy though?


im still fat tbh so i look like a bloated chipmunk regardless


----------



## Momstouch (Mar 24, 2021)

I always said that masseter is useless


----------



## Potentialcel (Mar 30, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> Chewing worked pretty well for me ngl.


How do you chew? i chew with premolar and molar next to that and i always feel my cheeks or buccinator muscles worked out after 2 hours and im bloated af. It always happens what can i do to not do this, people keep saying stuff like dont use your cheeks to move the gum around but rather your tongue but i keep doing that and it still feels like my cheeks have been worked out after a bit


----------



## Somerandombroseph (Apr 27, 2022)

If anything I seen a change in your side burns


----------

